

Interest based Advertising from Google - sundarurfriend
https://www.google.com/adsense/support/bin/topic.py?topic=20310&hl=en_GB

======
thepanister
Got to repeat what I said previously:

I always had serious doubts that Google is going to track users in such a way,
as Google is always looking for a way to collect users' info - Look at Youtube
and all of other Google's acquisitions!

Specially after their acquisition of Urchin - currently known as Google
Analytics.

In fact I was asking myself, when Google will use these huge data sets that it
has about us?

The interest based advertising is something that I am working on (research),
and I am trying to code algorithm that would understand users' interests...

